# Working line breeders who have the occasional long coats!



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

So after some intense deliberation my fiance and I have decided to wait and get a puppy after we're married and have bought a home/apartment.

I don't want to wait that long.  However we both agree in the long run it will be worth it.

One major upside is I now have PLENTY of time to build relationships with breeders who have the occasional long coat pup. If you guys know of any (or are any ) let me know. Definitely want working lines. I'd like to start a conversation with them so when a coat pops out in one of their litters a year or so down the road they think of me. Of course, temperament comes first, but I feel like waiting this long I'll be able to get a well bred dog and eat my cake too.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Weberhaus does have the occasional long coat pup pop up. As a matter of fact, the breeding I have my deposit on(the Asko/Dragon litter) has produced long coats before. My husband's a huge fan of their looks, so it one pops up and is a good match we'll go for it.


----------

